# RJ45 Home Patch Panel Help



## MohamedAnis (8 mo ago)

Kindly seeking some help with the patch panel installed at the house are moving into.

The patch panel in the house I currently live in is straight forward and simple plug-n-play (example below first image)









However, the patch panel in the house I am moving into (example in below image) is much more complicated, strange and I've never seen one like that before. Also it looks like a connecter jack is required to plug LAN cables into it, the house was handed over in 2006, so I am not sure if I can find the necessary parts on the market. Would it be better investment to get a contractor to remove this patch panel and install one similar to the one I currently have? I can see that 4-5 cables are currently connected to the patch panel, but I will certainly need to make use of more points, so appreciate any advice, thank you!


----------

